# Using power line Ethernet only



## jackal2403 (Oct 16, 2014)

The bedroom I'm trying to install my mini has no coax connection...i bought a power line adapter to connect to it but get a v70 error...i have no option to run a coax line to that bedroom and was hoping just to get away with just using the powerline option...any help will help....


----------



## jackal2403 (Oct 16, 2014)

Just some additional info..i do have a Roamio downstairs in my living room and another mini in my master bedroom running moca..in the tivo settings on the roamio it's setup to run moca and Ethernet together...


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Ok, so that means your Roamio Plus|Pro is connected back to your router via Ethernet, right?

I expect anyone looking to help out would benefit from knowing:

brand/model of your Powerline devices
brand/model of your router
whether any additional wireless access points are installed
One thing to keep in mind with Powerline adapters is that you may be able to get a better connection (and therefore better network throughput/response) by adjusting the location of the Powerline access point device, which you probably currently have installed/connected at your router location. Do you have Ethernet access anywhere else in the house that might allow you to relocate the Powerline access point device, to put it on a different electrical circuit than it currently resides (ideally on the same circuit as the target Mini location)? Alternatively, you could use a MoCA adapter as a bridge back to your router for the Powerline access point, increasing the possible install locations to anywhere you have coax connectivity.

The Powerline adapter near the Mini doesn't have the same flexibility, since that's where you need the network connection.

Note also that some have been successful using wireless access points or bridges to accompliish what you're looking to do. YMMV.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

And just to rule out the obvious, you do have a second powerline adapter connected to your router, correct? Troubleshooting will be easier with a laptop (switch its wifi off first). In some cases, powerline simply won't work due to the circuit issues Kaufman alluded to.

On the powerline Mini, you'll also need to make sure it's NOT set up to connect over Moca.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

If all else fails and switching the base powerline adapter to different outlets doesn't get it, the only other option is some kind of wireless solution, meaning a wireless to Ethernet adapter of some sort, but these require a strong wireless connection to the main router or AP.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jackal2403 said:


> The bedroom I'm trying to install my mini has no coax connection...i bought a power line adapter to connect to it but get a v70 error...i have no option to run a coax line to that bedroom and was hoping just to get away with just using the powerline option...any help will help....


As was asked for: model of router, and how far from the Mini to the router? I can suggest wireless bridges with that information. Or not.


----------



## Sptrader (Oct 7, 2017)

JoeKustra said:


> As was asked for: model of router, and how far from the Mini to the router? I can suggest wireless bridges with that information. Or not.


 I just bought my first Mini and ran into the common V70 error. I think I found a solution, at least it worked for me. I use ethernet and wall ethernet adapters. At first I put them in separate rooms. I had a decent internet connection with my TP-Link AV500 nano's, But it gave me the "V70 error".
So I decided to "Force" a connection by connecting my TIVO OTA directly into the router and connected the Mini directly into the same router, just a few feet apart. The Mini instantly connected to the TIVO OTA. Then I separated them again, in separate rooms and it worked ! 
It seems that once connected, they will work apart.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Sptrader said:


> It seems that once connected, they will work apart.


"Seems" is the key word in that statement. MMV based on the bitrate of the content being streamed from the DVR to the Mini.

---
edit: OTA => Mini


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

krkaufman said:


> "Seems" is the key word in that statement. MMV based on the bitrate of the content being streamed from the DVR to the OTA.


Agreed. I tried Powerline Ethernet for a while a few years ago with a Roamio and Premiere. There was just too much packet loss to maintain a consistent connection between the units. They'd work for awhile, then get flakey, then work, the fail in the middle of an MRS session, etc. All the best, but it might not last.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Yep, that's a common problem with powerline which is why MoCA is always preferred if you can't run Ethernet. Powerline is often no more reliable than WiFi.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

tatergator1 said:


> Agreed. I tried Powerline Ethernet for a while a few years ago with a Roamio and Premiere. There was just too much packet loss to maintain a consistent connection between the units. They'd work for awhile, then get flakey, then work, the fail in the middle of an MRS session, etc. All the best, but it might not last


No problems here but our house is only 13 years old with a single panel. Working with a Bolt, Roamio Pro and Mini.

Scott


----------



## Sptrader (Oct 7, 2017)

krkaufman said:


> "Seems" is the key word in that statement. MMV based on the bitrate of the content being streamed from the DVR to the Mini.
> 
> ---
> edit: OTA => Mini


My point was for "users that have trouble connecting the mini to a Tivo", a direct connection via ethernet cable from mini to the router will establish the connection. THEN, you have to test and see if the powerline ethernet is stable-fast enough for streaming etc. I had to run a separate ethernet cable between rooms to get the stability that I needed. 
Powerline ethernet was unstable between 5mb-15mb, using a direct ethernet cable was over 100mb !. 
It was worth $17 for ethernet cable to get 100mb speed.


----------

